# .22 Magnim



## eddiefish5 (May 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a .22 Magnum Revolver.
I know it sounds silly, but on the show Swamp People, the lady, Liz has one and it apears to be a ten shot. I can't find any ten shot revolvers out there.
Anyone have any ideas which make/model she has?
How about ten shot cylindars?
Thanks


----------



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Look up the Ruger Single 10


----------



## eddiefish5 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Jon, but the Ruger ten is only in lr, not available in magnum. At least as far as I've seen.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

There is the Taurus 941 I think but it's only a 9 shooter.......


----------



## eddiefish5 (May 2, 2012)

cwl, Thanks, the 941 is very much like what I'm after. Now I get even pickier.
looking for at least a 6" barrel. W/adjustable rear sight.
I'm not asking too much am I? Someone must make it.
Thanks again


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Just get the Ruger Single six convertible.....you can shoot both....I have it and love it.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

single six vaquero, larger grips than the stock single six. I only use the 22 mag.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

LIZ uses the Taurus
I got a good look at it and remember the episode
otherwise get the Ruger SA convertibles, they make several barrel lengths and come with two cylinders for the MAG


----------



## blackhawk44 (Jun 18, 2012)

The Ruger will outshoot and outlast the Taurus.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ruger single six Vaquero, the Vaquero has a slightly larger handle and fits my hand better than the standard single six, and when firing 22 Mag if feels like your firing a 22LR. Love that gun.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you haven't bought one yet
ruger just brought out a new 22magnum called "single 9"
9 shots - 22WMR - single action - what a beauty


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have owned a couple of Hi-Standards and the one that i still have is a Double Nine Convertible... nice double action 22 LR plinker and a spare 22 WMR cylinder to kick it up a notch.... the company has long since gone under but i have always held out hope that some company would pick up the rights to their revolvers and put them back into the hands of the fans.


----------

